
You Only Need 50% of Job “Requirements” - warent
https://talent.works/blog/2018/11/27/the-science-of-the-job-search-part-vii-you-only-need-50-of-job-requirements
======
sharemywin
It would be interesting to look at that data for actually getting the job
offer.

Like what was the median % match of requirements for getting the interview.

What was the median % match of requirements for getting an offer.

